# 6Ft fish tank lid help



## cadwallader (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey guys,
So i have a 6ft glass tank that i now want to make a lid for and use for a mertens water monitor hatchling. so I'm having trouble thinking of a design that will be secure enough to make sure he can't escape but still provide lot of ventilation for 2ftx2ft of water and allowing heat to escape from the 125 watt globe to provide a heat gradient. 

If you have any suggesting of photos of similar hoods then i would be very appreciative  

Cheers


----------



## Reptilez123 (Nov 29, 2012)

i found this forum of a guy who made one not sure if its this type your after though? http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...ssion-42/reptile-mesh-lids-ive-making-178833/


----------



## Ssssnakes (Nov 29, 2012)

Most larger aquariums will stock wooden hoods for that sized tank. They have a hinged lid for easy access but the only problem is that the back of these hoods are open. Then you use a staple gun to add some plastic gutter guard to the back opening and you have a secure hood with ventilation across the entire back of the tank. They're not that expensive either. Make some phone calls!


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Nov 29, 2012)

Get one made that is about 250mm in height (internal) so you can fit a large dome reflector in it. Get wire on the bottom of the hood and normal timber hinged on top of the hood with a couple of large reptile vents cut into it. You can drill one round hole in the top so any plugs can come out.


----------



## cadwallader (Nov 29, 2012)

the tank i should have added is 65cm deep so pet shops only sell up to 60 deep so i will have to built one, the only real problem I'm having is sourcing mesh i don't like the idea of the shape silver chicken wire as i have seen heaps on monitors rub their nose back and forth over it, but can't find a place that sells crime mesh or alike in sheets?


----------



## Marzzy (Nov 30, 2012)

cadwallader said:


> the tank i should have added is 65cm deep so pet shops only sell up to 60 deep so i will have to built one, the only real problem I'm having is sourcing mesh i don't like the idea of the shape silver chicken wire as i have seen heaps on monitors rub their nose back and forth over it, but can't find a place that sells crime mesh or alike in sheets?



Try a glass place they sometimes have crim safe cost money though.


----------



## Cypher69 (Nov 30, 2012)

cadwallader said:


> the tank i should have added is 65cm deep so pet shops only sell up to 60 deep so i will have to built one, the only real problem I'm having is sourcing mesh i don't like the idea of the shape silver chicken wire as i have seen heaps on monitors rub their nose back and forth over it, but can't find a place that sells crime mesh or alike in sheets?



As Ssssnakes mentioned, used PLASTIC gutter mesh. If it's not wide enough, then either cable tie or literally sew 2 rows of mesh together.


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 30, 2012)

Reptilez123 said:


> i found this forum of a guy who made one not sure if its this type your after though? http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...ssion-42/reptile-mesh-lids-ive-making-178833/



this is how i build mine too now, except i half lap my joins. you can add timber support anywhere you need a heat light and add 3mm ply to cover one end if you need it to hold more heat.


----------

